# My New HS20 EXR



## Ooudestomp (Nov 4, 2010)

It came one Wednesday, and I have been playing with it for a bit now 

Here are some of the first few photo's I took, to test out its 'abilities'.

A test of the macro:




































A test of the zoom, taken at 30x zoom:


















And a random edit from a random picture:


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

some nice pics there ooudestomp - no 3 looks like a miniature forest there :grin:

You may need to resize the images to have the longest edge be 1024 pixels before putting them up - see Donald's sticky regarding this.

Irfanview is great for this if you don't already have it - allows for batch processing a number of images too.


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

Didn't know you liked photography Neil.

Nice looking pictures :grin:

As zulu suggested above, shrink them down a little for TSF purposes... they are a bit big :grin:


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Glad you are enjoying the new camera and getting the feel for it. 

As others have mentioned, the photos are very much oversize. This causes three problems:
1) folk have to scroll horizontally to see it portion-by-portion.
2) It takes a huge amount of time tp download 
3) Takes up more space on the servers...

I have written an article here about Image Size Vs Download Time. You will be surprised on how a little resizing downward makes a huge difference to image file size and download time. It follows the inverse square law.


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

They are great images. Well done & I'm sure that you will get a lot of pleasure in using the new camera.

One thing that I have noticed: the photos are taken with the ISO settings ranging between 600 and 1600. Settings this high will introduce digital noise (looks like grain). It could well be that you have the ISO setting on Automatic or that you are using a higher ISO to allow a smaller aperture or higher shutter speed.

May I suggest that you set the ISO at 100 or 200 if possible and only use the higher ISO settings if absolutely needed because of poor lighting conditions.

Here is a test that you can do so that you can judge the difference the ISO settings make.

Set the camera on a tripod and take a series of photographs of that flower again. But start with the lowest ISO setting your camera allows and then each successive shot, increase the ISO by 100 until you get to the maximum ISO setting.

Then view a darkish areas of the full size image in each of the settings. You should see an great difference.

The ISO measurement is the equivalent of the old ASA settings of films.

I hope that helps.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Lovely pics Ooudestomp, was the macro shot taken with 'Macro' or 'Super-Macro'?

Also, on your last 'random' pic, is the editing done 'in-camera' or using software?

Another way to reduce pic-size and enhance your pics is to reduce the pixel-count and use the 'EXR' function:



> EXR - The advanced sensor that Fuji have used opens up new possibilities. As well as being able to shoot at the full 16 megapixels you can also opt to reduce the megapixels you are shooting at to increase the dynamic range of your photos or to increase sensitivity. Increasing the dynamic range helps you to record extra detail in darker and lighter areas when there is a lot of contrast in the scene you are photographing. Increasing sensitivity should help you to capture shots in lowlight.


One little tip I discovered with my camera is that the 'online' (CD) manual has lots more info and examples than the printed one :wink:

I just had a browse through the manual and I'm now officially *really* jealous! :grin:


----------



## Ooudestomp (Nov 4, 2010)

Thankyou for your comments guys 

About the size thing, when I view the pictures, it has a bar saying the image has been resized, and it fits on the screen. Isnt that the same as putting up a small image?



DonaldG said:


> They are great images. Well done & I'm sure that you will get a lot of pleasure in using the new camera.
> 
> One thing that I have noticed: the photos are taken with the ISO settings ranging between 600 and 1600. Settings this high will introduce digital noise (looks like grain). It could well be that you have the ISO setting on Automatic or that you are using a higher ISO to allow a smaller aperture or higher shutter speed.
> 
> ...


Ahh! Thankyou! I was going to ask about that, I took a couple of RAW images as well, and there is lots of noise in dark areas on them too. Now I've got to work out how to change the ISO settings...

@WereBo they were actually taken on normal mode, on 'Macro mode' I couldn't see much difference. thought it probably would look better once I know how to properly use all the functions :grin:
The edit was done using Photoshop, Photomatix Pro, and Topaz Labs plugins for Photoshop - three great programs, and would recommend topaz labs to everyone. Topaz detail and de-noise are just brilliant.

All in all, it seems to be a great camera, and I am very pleased with it 

:wiggle2:


----------



## Ooudestomp (Nov 4, 2010)

Thems pictures a better size? :grin:


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Brilliant = perfect resize. Thanks.



> About the size thing, when I view the pictures, it has a bar saying the image has been resized, and it fits on the screen. Isnt that the same as putting up a small image?


No, it isn't the same as putting up a small image. 

If you upload, say a photo 4000 pixels wide, That is the size that hits the TSF server. When someone visits the page, they have to wait for the full size image to download into their computer. The coding in the web page, tells the *viewer's browser* to resize the image. The coding also adds the bar to say that it is resized.

If you want a bit more info on the auto resizing of images on TSF, have a look here


----------



## Ooudestomp (Nov 4, 2010)

Ahh, ok I see.

About the ISO compression, what would the best setting to have it on be? You were right, it was on automatic @ 1600, is lower or higher going to make less noise? I am after quality, not necessarily shutter speed. I put it on 100, and it seems to be better than anything 500+.


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

ISO is not a compression. It is a rating of sensor sensitivity. The lower ISO figures areusually the best. Personally, I would suggest ISO 100 or 200 unless you are in poor lighting conditions.


----------

